# Replacement SHOCKS/STRUTS



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey guys, i was just wondering what are good replacements for shocks/struts and are there any other OEM companies that KYB G2R and MONROE SENSYTRAC??? Also, how are the KYB's compared to OEM? i think my oem's are BLOWN to SHIT. i bottomed out on a bigass bump today and now the ride is so mushy! also, really hard driving don't help much.


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

KYB GR-2 are good for replacement OEM, as are teh Monroe's. They'll handle a mild drop a little better than the OEMs, and aren't too expensive. If you wanted a slight performance upgrade, then SE (for 2.5) or SE-R shocks/struts are a good deal. If you want adjustable performance shocks/struts then www.activetuning.com can get you a custom set of Koni adjustables, but they're pretty pricey.

If you car is bouncy, then your shocks/struts are shot. If you can push the car down, and it rebounds more than twice then you should replace them.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

ah; so the se-r struts/shocks will fit??? What about the nismo setup that says ONLY 3.5? will that fit?


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah, it's all interchangeable. The struts/shocks all have the same mounting points, just the dampening is different. The NISMO setup will work just fine, but the spring rates from 2.5 to 3.5 are different. But, from people who have it on a 2.5, it doesn't make a difference in the drop. So, it works just fine on the 2.5.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

ah sorry about the late reply; haven't been on the forums in a while. What have you heard about the overall ride quality of the NISMO setup on 2.5's?


----------



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend going w/ the SE-R struts. I put them on before the KYB's came out and I was bottoming out bad. I do have the pro-kit from Eibach so that made some difference. After putting th KYB's on no bottoming out.


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a pro-kit on 2.5 and on 3.5 shocks/struts and have had no problems with bottoming out.


Here's a VERY good thread on the NISMO suspension on the 2.5:
http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/ni...-tire-rack/227132-nismo-suspension-2-5-a.html


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

hm i pray they speed up the progress on that 2.5 nismo setup! im hopin to get em next summer!


----------



## altimar (Aug 23, 2006)

eyesack said:


> hm i pray they speed up the progress on that 2.5 nismo setup! im hopin to get em next summer!


i am buying a new altima 2.5 in a couple days and I thought they had a nismo suspension kit available. At least thats was the sales guy told me. it was running for about $800. confused now....


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

^ They do have a NISMO suspension setup available, but it's tuned for the 3.5. There's a slight difference in weight between the two models. It'll work fine on the 2.5 altima, but it's not necessarily "designed" for it (as far as dampening and spring rates). Check the thread link I posted, one of the guys claims to be a Nissan Chassis engineer, and states the 2.5 setup is to be released soon.

Do you plan to AutoX or anything in your 2.5? If not, why not just upgrade the springs and shocks, instead of overpriced NISMO stuff? You can get springs for $200, and SE-R shocks/struts (slightly used) for <$200, or AT adjustables for $400.


----------



## altimar (Aug 23, 2006)

Although i am probably getting ripped at the dealership, in fear of compromising the warranty i think i may have to get it done there. It is convenient too. thanks for the info.

However, considering to buy a 3.5 now, after i have read all the scary motor problem for the 2.5. I don't want to be in and out of the service dept. day after day. that would suck.!


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lsu, i do in the future plan on trying auto-x'ing. so that's why id consider the nismo setup. otherwise, i might consider the custom at job


----------

